# Help...Looking for '05 TCR Composite1



## MAB22 (Feb 2, 2005)

I ordered a Giant TCR Comp.1 just after Xmas and was told that it would be in by end of February. Well it's the end of the month and no bike ...so had my LBS call Giant Canada and after they talked to one of the managers, he said no more Composite bikes will be available for the rest of season, including all models and sizes from the Zero's to the 2's.

So it has left me no choice but to ask for help. Does anyone know of any store or any private sales of a 2005 Giant TCR Composite 1 sz. Med or Large. In either a complete bike or just a frameset.I will also look at a 2004 TCR Composite 0 if any stores have left over stock. I'll keep checking the classifieds here and Ebay of course but any help would be greatly appreciated.I live in Canada but anything from south of the border will be considered.

Thanks for your time


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Giant Tcr Comp 1*

MAB22,
Yikes!!!
I just ordered a TCR Comp frame on Jan28th - I really hope I get the frame!

Anyways, there's a bike store in Toronto, Chain Reaction, and they had a 05'TCR Comp1(C$4K) & 05'TCR Comp2(C$3.4K). 
I know one of the bikes was a Medium.

The address is,
4231 Dundas Street West
Toronto, ON
M8X 1Y3
416-234-5300
Ask for Paul or Bill.

Also, D'Ornellas Bike Shop
1894 Lawrence Ave. E.
Toronto, On
M1R 2Y5
416-752-3838

D'Ornellas had a 05'TCR Comp0 (Large) for C$5K.
IMHO, the TCR Comp1(silver) frame looks alot better than the TCR Comp0(orange) frame.

Good Luck


----------



## RP32/17 (Mar 2, 2005)

Seems like Giant is having some distribution issues. There is a shop in New Jersey...Westwood Velo, a friend says they have a wide range of sizes of the TCR 1 and 0. I ordered one inearly Jan still waiting.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, I live in Ontario Canada and I ordered mine just after Christmas. They told me that it would be comming around April but I am going south for a week at the end of march. I told my bike shop to see if they could get it for me any faster so that I could take it south and the freekin bike arrived mid-february. Needless to say I was shocked...........thats bad luck for you, just try around all the bike shops in the province, someone will have one.


----------



## Refuel (Feb 28, 2005)

I also live in Ontario Canada and recieved mine. But keep in mind Benno, Giant was delivering our bikes by special order. The shop I recieved my ride from was not delivered extras.


----------



## BaadDawg (Mar 27, 2003)

My lbs here on Ottawa said yesterday that they will reveive one of each model and no more. Plus they won't get them until June or July. They said that the OCR composites may not be as hard to get, but they haven't received any either. They also said that they probably won't even get one of each tcr composite either. Maybe one or 2 at most and those are already sold. Something about a worldwide carbon fiber shortage due to the war in Iraq. That's what they say Giant told them.


----------



## RP32/17 (Mar 2, 2005)

LBS said my TCR 0 should be in in 2-3 weeks. Need/want a bike now, may purchase something else but not sure if I can get money back for the zero. If this happens anyone interested in buying a large TCR zero. Hoping it won't come to that but weather is breaking here in NJ and gettig the itch to ride, not to metion the money that has been tied up for moths!


----------

